# Day 2 or Day 5 for a Day 3 FSH Blood Test when Day 3 is a Saturday?



## Juniorpark

Possibly a strange question I know ladies, but I need to get a Day 3 blood test done for FSH/LH and E2, and Day 3 is going to fall on Saturday I think.

So should I get the blood test done on the Friday which will be Day 2 or wait until the Monday which would be Day 5.

My period normally only lasts 2-3 days max, so by Monday would all be gone.

What do you think ladies?

JP


----------



## tracyl247

Hi JP

Sometimes the hospital/clinic opens on a Saturday morning, is it worth asking them? Also i think there are a few private clinics you could get your bloods taken if you are willing to pay.  I am not sure what difference it would make if you did not get the bloods taken on day 3.

take care

Tracy


----------



## Hales :)

I'm going for my FSH tomorrow afternoon which is day 3, but on my slip it says day 3,4 or 5 - might be worth ringing to check? x


----------



## dinkydott

hi ladys.....

im having my fsh bloods re done, af turned up this afternoon but tomorrow will be classed as day 1,so calling clinic in morning,
i no you have to have your fsh done between day 1 and day 4, but some clinic do,do day 5, as long as there done b4 this it does not matter what day it is done on, nor does it matter how long your af is, hope this helps, xxx


----------



## xKTx

Hi claire again lol!! I had my fsh done on cd 24 along with my day 21 bloods n my result came back as 3.9,my consultant said that is fine! I'm confused because why is that ok when they're normally done between day 2 & 5? Any ideas anyone?


----------



## XXDDxx

Hi
I had mine done on day 2 I think, I'm sure they said day 2 or 3? Xxx


----------



## Dewey

Hi,

I've had 2 FSH/LH tests done, and both ended up falling on day 5 due to the weekend, and both test results were fine.

Hope this helps x x


----------



## dinkydott

xktx.....oooh did you, im not sure why, very strange,

it deff should be day 1 to 4....5 is ok, iv got to call my clinic to get in for fsh, i tell you what when im at clinic im gong to ask about this all and see what they come up with, i will ask about having the test on day 21 ect, 

i hope to come back to you girls with some sort of answer


----------



## xKTx

Ahhh thanks claire.. You're a diamond


----------



## Hales :)

I had a blood test on day 21, but that was to check ovulation, and not FSH - Maybe that's what yours was? On my blood test slip it read:
Ferritin | Progesterone | Haemoglobin Electrophoresis | Full Blood Count

Not sure if that helps?


----------



## dinkydott

hi girls,

xkx.....you should not of had your fsh on day 21, not ture reading,

just got back from having my fsh, and asked the nurse could i not had my fsh done on day 21 or any other day she said no thats not a true reading,
then she said now this is   they need to be done on day 2 to 6 of your cycle, now thats a new one, i was told last tme at same clinic it was day 1 to 4, now its got even more crazyer, but def not on day 21, xx


----------



## daisyg

If you have a choice, then going for day 2 will give a more accurate FSH/E2/LH reading than day 5/6 (as FSH naturally starts to rise through cycle and you will not get an accurate reading).

Days 2-3 are optimum.

Make sure they do FSH AND E2 (plus LH etc) as high E2 can falsely suppress FSH reading making it appear lower than it really is. 

An FSH reading with E2 (oestradiol) is meaningless.

Best,
Daisy


----------



## dinkydott

hi daisy.....

yes my nurse said today that day 2 is the best, but between day 2 and 6 is what they go by after that its a faulce reading,

its so  ......in my zita west book it also says day 1 to 4 is the right time, also my clinic said last time day 1 to 4, 

its just so hard so hard to no as every one who should no is saying diff,

i think if use girls just go for day 2 we cant go wrong, but then also its when the clinic ask you to do them, my clinic said i had to do it today, she said day 2, but its funny i would of class today as my day 1 as only got my af prop today,


----------



## xKTx

Thanks claire.. I won't be seeing consultant till after my lap n feb so suppose I'll just have to wait. And Hales I defo had it on day 23 and I had lh,throid n fsh n dunno what else all on the same day! Can't understand why she's not bothered that they were done on wrong day!


----------



## Juniorpark

Hi Ladies

Thanks for your replies.  I had FSH/LH and E2 done on Friday (Day 2) as I found somewhere on the internet some advice about it being best done between days 1-4.

I should hopefully get the results back on Wednesday in time for my first EFREC appointment on Thursday.

I had the same tests done a few months ago and the FSH was high, so have been going to acupuncture and taking chinese herbs since to see if I could get the level
down before the first appointment at EFREC.

I will let you know if it has worked.

For those talking about Day 21 tests, I had these done at the beginning of the year to check I was ovulating and to check thyroid etc.

The Day 3 tests are to check the function of the ovaries as a high FSH in combination with other results can show that ovarias are struggling.

After getting my last result I purchased two Zita West books which have proved pretty helpful.

JP


----------

